# Wire Shelving Racks



## DJKronik57

I'm thinking of consolidating my three tanks into one adjustable wire shelving rack to save space and make wiring/organization easier. However, I can only find the industrial strength wire racks online (800lb shelf capacity). The ones available at Lowes and Home Depot are 350lb per shelf. With a 29 Gallon tank weighing in at around 330lbs, is this too risky?The other tanks on the stand will be a 20 long and a 10 gallon (and possibly more! :wink: ). I'd rather not pay to ship something this big and bulky! Has anyone else used these racks as a stand?

Also, should I put insulation foam, a pad, or plywood underneath to prevent stress on the glass?


----------



## AaronT

I would go with the stonger one just to be safe. I put some of that 1/8" hardboard on the shelves of mine. If anything is helps the tank to rest nicer on the shelf. I have almost the same setup as you on mine, only a 33 long on the bottom instead. I'm not sure where the shelf came from as I got it from my uncle, though the gauge of the wire used in it's construction is definitely thicker than most.


----------



## gnatster

I have one of the ones from Lowes and can tell you that when stacked with 5gal tanks it bows in the center. I'd go with a stronger one and add plywood to the shelves as well.


----------



## DJKronik57

I went to Lowes and checked out the ones they have, rated to 350lbs per shelf. How many 5 gallon tanks do you have on each shelf gnatster? Maybe adding a sheet of plywood would strengthen it a bit and allow it to hold 400lbs? Or perhaps going for the 36" long one instead of the 48" one would help as well, since it has less length in between supports to bow. I just don't want it to collapse with 600lbs of aquariums on it! :doh:  

The only other option I saw there was a medium duty steel shelving unit that could hold 500lbs per shelf, but the shelves were particle board, so I somehow doubt it would hold that much weight unless it was resting on the steel frame and not the particle board alone (as an aquarium would).

Aaron, how big is your shelf? 48" or 36"? Any pictures?

Also, is 330lbs for a 29 gallon accurate? How many pounds per gallon should I assume?


----------



## John N.

Here's a thread by Nathan with that shelf rack I think: 

I'm glad you brought this up. I'm thinking about making some sort of shelving rack..or maybe not... As you can see I'm not sure if I should get more tanks...but I do want more tanks. 

I heard a number of 10 pounds of water and gravel per gallon. Don't hold me on that though.

-John N.


----------



## DJKronik57

I found this online, a 500lb per shelf rated wire rack at Staples for $144 including shipping. I think I'll be going for this seeing how well gnatsters's rack turned out. And the good part is it has room for new tanks. :angel:


----------



## AaronT

Here's a picture of my setup. It's the 'office' in our apartment. We all know it's really the fish room.


----------



## ranmasatome

Lol.. very nice Aaron.. makes me wanna build one..


----------



## AaronT

Thanks. The rule of the apartment is that all of my tanks must fit on that rack. As you can see...I've stretched it about as far as it can go.  I do have a 50 gallon tank that's not setup yet. It will go in the dining area.


----------



## LilLou

Water weighs 8.33 pounds per gallon. So a 29 Gallon just filled with water should weigh in at 241.57 pounds. Add in the gravel and you should get real close

Lou


----------



## AaronT

LilLou said:


> Water weighs 8.33 pounds per gallon. So a 29 Gallon just filled with water should weigh in at 241.57 pounds. Add in the gravel and you should get real close
> 
> Lou


That is precisely why I am using the stronger guage shelving. There is almost no flexing with the shelves I have. Don't ask me where they originally came from though as they were handed down to me by my uncle.


----------



## Burks

Those wire racks give me a lot of great ideas. Too bad I have a whopping TWO outlets in my room (two with two plugs each). I'm power stripped to heck and back already with my computer/games/TV/etc.

Look good too!


----------



## ranmasatome

What?? in the dining?? thats breaking the rules..lol..


----------



## John N.

*So many plant's not enough room to grow...*

I really want to get one of these shelves. But in the back of my mind I'm not sure if I justify spending the money on the shelf unit, and then some money on new tanks and equipment, and the overall money consumption involved in maintaining them. Hmm..so tempting though. 

DJK, did the unit come in? Would love to see your progression with each setup on the "Rack." Of course, all to feed my envy of you and everyone else's tank shelf. 

-John N.


----------



## DJKronik57

Yep, came in and I started a journal in the Aquascaping forum about it detailing setup and moving the tanks. You can check it out below!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/27772-high-rise-aquascape-3-tank-rack.html

Money-wise, it is a good investment. You don't have to buy a stand for each tank, where you'd be spending $50-100 on a decent looking one. Also, you can consolidate all your aquarium stuff in one area (VERY convenient for pressurized CO2 if you have it). It's also really easy to hang lights above the tanks and organize cables and tubing (which I haven't had a chance to do yet!).

The only downsides I can see are that it is a bit harder to fill the tanks if you don't have a Python or something similar, and it needs to be on firm, level flooring (i.e. not old wooden flooring due to wobbling if you walk around it and less than level conditions). That and access to the backs of the tanks can be a bit tight. It'd be a pain if I ever had to unplug everything from the wall outlet, but that's why I have power strips. I also have a bookshelf right next to it which makes access to the rear harder, but this can be solved easily by keeping the sides clear.

Overall, I'm happy with the way it turned out and would recommend it to anyone provided you have firm flooring. It's a lot of weight in one spot and seeing it sway slightly when I walk in the room is unsettling at best. :scared:


----------



## misopeenut

i used the one from lowes. 
At first i had a 12x12 plywood underneath the tank but it was sinking a little in the middle so i used a keyboard stand from my old PC table. its kinda ugly but it works.


----------

